# More chiefs call for review of recruit test



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

More chiefs call for review of recruit test 
By Milton J. Valencia TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF 

WORCESTER— Police chiefs from southeastern Massachusetts have joined the call for a review of a state-required physical test for candidates for police forces, saying their own statistics show the test may discriminate against women trying to become police officers. 

A letter signed by both Fall River Police Chief John M. Souza and New Bedford Police Chief David Provencher states they support calls from Boston and Worcester police leaders for the review, particularly an obstacle course that has proved to be the key factor in eliminating women candidates. 

“We are concerned that the test may be keeping otherwise-qualified women candidates from entering the police academy at a time when we are seeking to increase the recruiting and retention of women into our departments,” according to the letter to Sally McNeely, director of the civil service unit of the state Human Resources Division. 

Anyone seeking to become a police officer in Massachusetts must first pass the state civil service physical test that includes an obstacle course and other challenges to simulate real-life scenarios of police work. 

But the obstacle course, particularly a five-foot wall on the fourth lap of the course, has proved difficult for female candidates. Women have passed the test before, but some of those who did argue the wall discriminates against women because it requires upper-body strength that favors men. 

According to state statistics, more than 60 percent of women who took the test in recent years failed; in contrast, more than 92 percent of men who took the test passed. 

In Boston, 11 of the 23 women recruits in a recent class failed the test after two attempts. In Worcester, the four women who took the test failed. Two other women who were in the recruit class dropped out before taking the test, believing they couldn’t pass and refusing to pay the fee to attempt it. 

The test was created in 1999 and has not changed since, state officials said. In the first years after it was created, 32 percent of women failed, but that number has spiked to more than 60 percent in recent years. No one could explain the recent rise in failures. 

Worcester Police Chief Gary J. Gemme has led the call for a review, saying any test that eliminates a significant majority of candidates should be reviewed. The chief has said he wouldn’t lobby on behalf of his recruits if he didn’t believe they were in shape and that the test could be discriminatory. 

Sen. Edward M. Augustus, D-Worcester, supported the chief’s request in a letter to Gov. Mitt Romney co-signed by the area’s legislative delegation. Several Worcester city councilors also filed an order requesting information about the test. 

A spokesman for the governor’s office has said the Human Resources Division will have an outside company review the test. The spokesman said the review was planned and is not in relation to recent complaints, but those will be considered. 

The letter by the Fall River and New Bedford police chiefs supports the review, citing statistics showing police departments across the state have low percentages of female representation on their forces. In Boston, 13 percent of the force is female; in Fall River, 4 percent; in New Bedford, 8 percent and in Worcester, 6.25 percent are women. 

The chiefs’ letter said the test could be hindering their efforts to diversify their forces. 

The letter adds that the failures among women have occurred on various parts of the test, and there may be other factors involved such as overall qualification, but a review is needed to determine the cause of the failures. 

In Fall River, two female candidates on an appointment list completed the test last fall. In New Bedford, four candidates failed, and another four withdrew before taking it. Additionally, four of the eight female candidates in New Bedford who took the test in 2004 failed.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh please, give me a break.


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Good idea. Let's make it even easier for F#*kwits to get on the job. God knows we never have to do anything physical while on duty. WTF the PAT is already a joke and now we want to make easier so that Buffy and Jody can pass it. If they have trouble with the PAT how the [email protected]*k are they going to pass an academy never mind handle themselves on the street.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Nice, just keep lowering the standards. In another 5-10 years when people get lazier and fatter, just lower the standards again. This is what happens when non-veteran, naive college boys get in power positions. The miliary hasn't lowered their physical standards and vets understand them and the need for them. Maybe Gemme would get it if he actually had some street time...


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

tomcats said:


> If they have trouble with the PAT how the [email protected]*k are they going to pass an academy never mind handle themselves on the street.


Isn't a problem. A recruit cannot be failed out of a MPTC academy for failing to meet a physical standard. The instructors push them to get better than the recruit was on day one but.....as long as the recruit participates they cannot be failed on a physical fitness standard.

Pretty sad don't you think!![-X


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

I understand they can't be bounced from the academy for being unfit. But my point was more that they shouldn't even be allowed to go to an acadmey if they can't participate in all aspects of it. And who was the liberal genius who changed the rules about physical requirements not being a reason to boot someone from the academy. Probably some disgusting fatbody who failed the PAT. I agree Tx it is pretty sad and pretty scary when your on a call and need help but the only one there is the michelin tire man.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Are you guys serious? You can't be failed out of the academy if you can't pass physical fitness related stuff?

Out here, we have a number of tests throughout the academy, including a self defense test and the infamous "wall." If the recruit can't pass the tests than it's adios and thanks for playing! There has to be some type of standard set. Otherwise, why bother having an academy? Recruits could just attend college type courses and get on the job from there.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

I heard that the problem with many of the females getting over the wall was that the chain on their trucker's wallets kept getting snagged.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

I heard from your wife that the problem is that you can't get it up!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

FSCPD902 said:


> I heard from your wife that the problem is that you can't get it up!!


Oh snap!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

LA Copper said:


> Are you guys serious? You can't be failed out of the academy if you can't pass physical fitness related stuff?


You took the words right off my keyboard.

I realize it's been quite awhile since I was in the academy, but...is this for real? There are now no minimum PT standards, at all?

We had to meet bi-weekly standards, and if you didn't make the cut, as LA Copper said, we have some nice parting gifts for you.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

What...no sense of humor???  I laughed at his post, he can laugh at mine.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

texdep said:


> as long as the recruit participates they cannot be failed on a physical fitness standard.
> 
> Pretty sad don't you think!![-X


That's how CSP is as well...although rumor has they're trying to change it...but my municipal academy, if you fail the 2nd PAT, you're out. If you fail the 3rd you have a year to redo it...makes sense huh?

We still do Cooper Standards down here, plus an obstacle course....any female can do it! I had a 6 foot wire fence to go over, NO PROBLEM. It's called practice and being in shape...stupid jerks. I hate people. :fire:


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> You took the words right off my keyboard.
> 
> I realize it's been quite awhile since I was in the academy, but...is this for real? There are now no minimum PT standards, at all?
> 
> We had to meet bi-weekly standards, and if you didn't make the cut, as LA Copper said, we have some nice parting gifts for you.


That's the case, as long as they participate they continue.(They had to pass the PAT to get in.)

Here's the story I get as to why.

It was the chiefs (particularly from the small towns that requested this) For example, if the one recruit they had in the acadeny failed out due to physical, the chief was out the money for the academy, out the new officer and had to start all over again to fill the opening. They felt it was "less costly" to have an "unfit" officer than to have to redo the hiring process.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Well it's not really true. I went to the Weymouth Academy and let me tell you the PT there was insane. You took the Cooper test three times but the only stipulation was that you could not get kicked out for failing it, however EVERYONE and I mean EVERYONE not only passed it but improved significantly throughout them. Also if you cannot participate in PT you were OUT, injured people had to at least be able to weightlift combined with some other PT stuff. And we also did obstacle courses including the 6.5 ft wall. We PTed like crazy and got into great shape that we all passed. One kid lost over 50lbs in there and he completed the 10 mile run too. It's not as easy as people here post about it, most have no clue because they haven't been to an MPOC. Remember that people in SPA academy quit not because of the PT but because they are not mentally prepared for it. I never though I'd run 10 miles and by week 6 we did. We ran 6 miles by week 2. It's all mental.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Yimmy, you couldnt run 1/2 mile if the doughnut cart was in front of ya.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> It's all mental.


So am I brother!!!
:jestera:


----------

